# Best Boots (Least Flex) at Sports Authority/ Sport Chalet



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the tm-two by 32 from the chalet. the lashed is also a great boot but more flexible, more of a hiker.

comfortable boots, great ankle lock, lightweight.'

fwiw i wear a 9.5 - 10 in all my street shoes but own both these boots in 9, and they fit great. try em on!


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

What do you mean by more of a hiker? And yah the original problem with my motos was that I got them too big (9.5), but i worked that out, i just feel that they have too much flex for my liking.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> the tm-two by 32 from the chalet. the lashed is also a great boot but more flexible, more of a hiker.
> 
> comfortable boots, great ankle lock, lightweight.'
> 
> fwiw i wear a 9.5 - 10 in all my street shoes but own both these boots in 9, and they fit great. try em on!


I used to have a pair of Tm Two... they were not bad. but for being one of the "stiffest" boots in 32 lineup, they were really only medium-stiff (and I was only 140 lbs at the time). They brokedown/wore out after about 20 days as well.

I would go for the Salomon F22 or Dialogue instead myself (if they fit your feet of course)... but try them all and see what you like.


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

ok kool. How do people feel about Sims? Never heard of that brand before.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

TheDood said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got a pair of Burton motos but they aren't fitting the way i want them to ( not stiff enough for me)although I do love the lacing system and they are quite comfortable. I get a huge discount at sports authority and was wondering what you guys thought the best boots to get there was. I also have some credit towards sport chalet so if they have anything amazing feel free to list that too. Im pretty limited to those two stores though. Thanks in advance for everyone's help! (Mens Size 9.5)
> 
> ...



Burton Driver X? The plastic (red) front tongue is removable. With that on they are super-stiff, and still comfy.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sims is garbage. Everybody soo fles a boot differently. Best just to go try on what you can find.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Burton Driver X? The plastic (red) front tongue is removable. With that on they are super-stiff, and still comfy.


This or K2 T1

Driver X is the choice of a lot of split boarders. Also might want to look at Deeluxes new boot? Pretty stiff.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

TheDood said:


> ok kool. How do people feel about Sims? Never heard of that brand before.


Sim was arguably the first snowboard company (along with Burton)... but obviously they haven't been doing as well.. I don't know much about there stuff. 

Driver X is a stiff bootas someone mentioned.


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

kool guys thanks for the replies. If i had to pick a boot off of Sports Authority only though...what should I go for?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

TheDood said:


> kool guys thanks for the replies. If i had to pick a boot off of Sports Authority only though...what should I go for?


Lol... you just dropped pretty much all of the good options people were suggesting... nothing I saw on Sports Authority caught my eye... even if it was over 70% discount I don't think it is worth getting poorly fitting boots just to save money.


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

hahah no if i end up going to Sport Chalet those boots would be the first I look at. I'm just on a pretty tight budget and think that Sports Authority might be my only option rightnow :/


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I know this sound weird... but in my opinion, you are better off skipping a day or two worth of day tickets (~$100-$150) and getting better boots. Practice doesn't make perfect... only perfect practice - and there is no way you can practice well if you boots don't fit you well. 

Try boots from both stores and buy the one that fits regardless of cost. Pay now... or pay on the mountain with wasted time, effort, and pain.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lonerider said:


> I know this sound weird... but in my opinion, you are better off skipping a day or two worth of day tickets (~$100-$150) and getting better boots. Practice doesn't make perfect... only perfect practice - and there is no way you can practice well if you boots don't fit you well.
> 
> Try boots from both stores and buy the one that fits regardless of cost. Pay now... or pay on the mountain with wasted time, effort, and pain.


BEST piece of equipment I own is my season pass. Nothing makes you better at riding more than..more riding. Not boots not board..but time on the snow! 
get a pass! (if you can)


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

How are the Burton Ruler Boots? They look good. better than the Motos?


----------

